# Great Find!!



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

hey guys just wanted to share this with yall, i just got a 07 honda rancher 420 4x4 with 25 miles lift snorkle 26 laws and dyno jet kit.. i got it and a 16' foot trailer for $1,800!! Is that a good deal or what!!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

sounds like a great find.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

hey ill give ya money back on it :saevilw:


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar (Feb 8, 2011)

sounds fishy to me. did you know the person


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Titles?:drive:


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

sounds like some one around that area is missing a 16' trailer and a new honda


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

some people just get lucky and fine the deals if he has the titles


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

Wow... just the tires and rims are 1800... and yeah it was probably stolen man... nothing is that cheap.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Agreed. Probably Stolen.. You should contact the local law enforcement and see if anyone has reported either of them as stolen.


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> Agreed. Probably Stolen.. You should contact the local law enforcement and see if anyone has reported either of them as stolen.


 It had title and alll paper work i even went to honda and saw if they remember if he bought it they said yes..The man was bouta loose his house or something so i bought it from him


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

findmeinthemud09 said:


> It had title and alll paper work i even went to honda and saw if they remember if he bought it they said yes..The man was bouta loose his house or something so i bought it from him


You are the Luckiest sob in the world!!


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

talk about bein in the right place at the right time!


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sometimes it happens to all of us, I am willing to bet everybody has come across a good deal on something. I know I have come across a good deal a few times. The last one I came across was the 1990 samurai I bought for 400.00


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Forgot to say good luck with your pile of gold u found


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

hp488 said:


> Forgot to say good luck with your pile of gold u found


 Thanks man


----------



## samuelm (Jul 26, 2011)

dang!!! does the rancher have any major scraches


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

No big scratches although on the front infront of the handlebars that 4x4 sticker it was ripped and hanging i just took it off and ran the old snorkle there


----------

